# My Extreme came today !!



## AWD247 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey everyone, Im sooo excited :woot 
My Extreme came in today at exactly 10:30am, I couldnt belive how may times I checked tracking and my window today







I coudnt wait to open this up and see my lil guy, I had to hold myself back, I figured it was kinda stressful being in a box for so many hours, So I just opened him up, took the knot out the pillow case and just let it sit for about 30 minutes.( basically pacing back and forth.. but excited :app 










Finally after 30 minutes or so I notice he must of been getting curious and started moving around wanting out.. So I went upstairs to the tub, sat down & opened it up, He stood still for awhile just staring at me, sizing me up.. 
Then finally wanted out and climbed right up on me, even fell asleep a few times in my hand
















Basically after 2 hours.. YES "2" hours, my butt was getting numb, so i had to get out, by this time he was climbing on me, walking on and off my hands, letting me pick him up, So if was time to introduce him to his new home.






This is the Basking Side (look close he's under it)





Yea.. I think he likes it










Here's the cool side perch/hide and water











Here's a quick video of when I put him in the enclosure, He checked it out and I think he approves. Sorry its a lil choppy its from my cell phone.






*Ok I couldnt be happier, Bobby was great throughout this whole transaction from begining to end, I had tons of questions, tons of emails, he took the time to answer EVERYTHING. Not only does he produce the very best, but his customer service is 110%. I also want to thank everyone else who helped me along the way with answers and suggestions.
*

:hug 


... VEGETA, named after my favorite Dragon Ball Z character :rofl


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: "VEGETA" My Extreme came today !!*

Love the name!!! Nice tegu.


----------



## koikaren (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: "VEGETA" My Extreme came today !!*

Great pics.....Congrats he is beautiful!


----------



## Beasty (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: "VEGETA" My Extreme came today !!*

Good video, great enclosure! I hope you enjoy yours as much as I enjoy all mine!
What's the lineage?


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: "VEGETA" My Extreme came today !!*

Nice set up, I'd say he likes it!


...Jefroka


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: "VEGETA" My Extreme came today !!*

Thanks guys, yea I had a good experience with him today, Although just now I went in the enclosure to remove some poop, and he ran to his hide, Lets see what 2morrow brings when I introduce the dreaded :shock: "FEEEEDING BIIIIN" :yik , We have tons of time ahead.

I asked Bobby about the lineage cause we spoke about them but wasnt 100% on which mine came from.
Ill keep you posted.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 4, 2009)

Grats, whatever lineage I'd say he's a keeper


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 5, 2009)

man hes even beter looking than i thought. have fun! im glad u made the switch to tegus jay =) how does your wife like him so far? lol


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 5, 2009)

lookin awesome bro


----------



## GraphiK (Aug 5, 2009)

Congrats on your tegu! I know how exciting it is when they finally arrive! Keep us all updated as he grows. BTW Vegeta is an awesome name, now you need a Bulma for him.


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 5, 2009)

GraphiK said:


> Congrats on your tegu! I know how exciting it is when they finally arrive! Keep us all updated as he grows. BTW Vegeta is an awesome name, now you need a Bulma for him.




Yea I like the name, I was going to name it Picallo( if that's how you spell it) 
but liked Vegeta better lol


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 5, 2009)

Jer723 said:


> man hes even beter looking than i thought. have fun! im glad u made the switch to tegus jay =) how does your wife like him so far? lol





Thanks man, you gotta check him out, Kelly likes him, she couldn't belive how small he was, wait till she sees how big he'll be in a few months lol
when I get home today we have to work with the feeding bin situation, hopefully he takes to it, I tried lastnight and he ran up my arm as to say NNOOOO I don't wanna go in there! 
So I laid a peice of cardboard covering the substrate and put food in it's dish for him to eat before the lights cut off 
So let's see what happens today cause I don't wanna stress him over it, we have more than enough time


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok so today went pretty good considering that he's only been here with me for 2 days. I know alot of people told me maybe I should wait a few more days before really handling but for some reason when I sit at the enclosure and catch his attention he becomes active and walks up to me, so I put my hand in and he walks around it for awhile but then I guess he wants out and climbs on me, so I let him and the handling begins,. Im so suprised that he tolerates it so well, he even fell asleep again while holding him and watching tv. after about 35minutes of holding him (mr lazy/ sleepy head) I tried to put him in the: FEEDING BIN.

OK 1 Chacoan hatchling + 1 Feeding Bin = :bang 

For some reason I try to put him in and he just doesnt want to let go of me, he tries to climb up my arm as if to say NNOOOOOO i dont want it.
The second he shows he doesnt want to go I stop and he settles down real quick, I tried again with him in my palm and lowered my palm very very slow into it, and im thinking wow this is working,..
Riiiiight.. I had all his feet touching the bin floor and he literally turnd fast as can be and leaped on me.. SCARED THE CRAP OUT OF ME, His face was so cute but I can tell he was like ----> :rasp 

Finally got him in there with a few crickets and he didnt touch one, looked like he was more interested in getting out, after about 40 minutes, I had to just let him out. Im happy that he is so tolerant to being held and picked up. But Id really like to get this feeding bin issue worked out,. The good thing is its only been 2 days, so obviously he needs time and repetition, which I dont mind at all, 
Doesn anyone know/remember more or less how long it took for there hatchling to get use to being in a bin for feeding.?


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok there was a few people asking about the lineage, Bobby has confirmed that he's a 2nd Gen baby from Blizzard & Sugar, so I'll be looking for pics and posts on these two so I can have an idea of what the furture will bring, plus know a lil history of this lil guy


----------

